# Saracen Tour 1909 Aluminium- £240??



## lordjenks (30 Jan 2009)

i saw this on ebay, didnt have all the money so i didnt buy it.. it didnt sell..said only 10 miles on it... for around 240, bog standard...is ti any good? 2003 i think, for a 15 yr old beginner is this any good, i am bout 175cm and the bike is 56 frame... i REALLY want a bike now but it i wait a couple more months i can get more money.
whatta u all think?? thx


----------



## lordjenks (31 Jan 2009)

anyone think this is a good deal, looks perfect bike ( no marks) but is it good value for money?? 
anyone??


----------



## louise (1 Feb 2009)

I was going to get a saracen but was adviced not to as they apparently have poor quality part and are heavy but I have no personal experience of the them


----------



## lordjenks (1 Feb 2009)

A 22 inch 56 cm 1909 aluminium heat treated T6 PG custom frame tube frame.
Rigida safety line 700c flyer wheels fitted with Schwalbe blizzard sport puncture protected tyres 700x23c HS025, as you can see the tyres are like new.
Truvativ isoflow road crank set, fitted quick release pedals.
A 14 speed shimano altus derailleur, 39/53 chainring. 
The gear change is via the brake levers.
A velo sports seat.
Aero blade forks.

the specs of the bike... anyone think good value or would recommened something else?


----------



## Ivan Ardon (1 Feb 2009)

No, I wouldn't go for it. £240 seems a lot of money for a six year old, non-mainstream branded road bike.

I've never heard of 1909 tubing, and Altus is from the MTB range of components so overall it seems like a bit of a bitza.


----------



## PpPete (1 Feb 2009)

1909 ?

6061 upside down surely ?


----------



## lordjenks (1 Feb 2009)

its what it said on the listing but i can gather that he was new to road bikes so mabey he got it wrong.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (1 Feb 2009)

porkypete said:


> 1909 ?
> 
> 6061 upside down surely ?



D'oh!


----------



## lordjenks (1 Feb 2009)

is it any good thou?? for the price ? could you recommend me anything else for the same price range?


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Feb 2009)

I wouldn't, myself.

It's got 7speed Sora shifters, Altus derailleur - Sora has been 8sp for some time and is now 9sp.
It will be a bit of a bitsa, Saracen were screwing together all sorts of odds&sods bits and the 6061 frame will not be that wonderful either.

You can buy a Dawes Giro 300, similar sort of bike, similar spec, for £280 new (spend a bit longer in Google than I did and you may find it even cheaper...)
http://www.holcroscycles.com/productdetail/23/960/Dawes-Giro-300-Road-Bike.html

But myself, as you are viewing on eBay, I'd keep an eye out for a used Specialized Allez, Trek 1000 or 1.2 or Giant SCR or OCR and if you can find one little-used and in good nick for under £300 it would be a better buy.


----------



## lordjenks (3 Feb 2009)

yh, a guy who lives miles away is sellin a allez, i got it through the singletrack classsifids.. he want about 300 tooo but its getting the cash at the mo thx very much


----------

